# Tyler Porter Highschool Student



## Tyler Porter (Sep 27, 2017)

Hello my name is Tyler, I am a sophomore in Highschool and I need to answer a few interview questions for my Principles of Engineering class. If you are not comfortable with the first question please do not answer it. 


[SIZE=11pt]Name, title, contact info (work phone &amp; email, company name, location, job title)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]What are your duties and responsibilities as a _________ engineer?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]How many employees in your company? How many work under you?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]What is your specialty in _________ engineering?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]How many hours is a typical work day?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Can you do any telecommuting?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]What % of your workday is spent at a computer? Office? Worksite? Other?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]What type of math is used in your job?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]In your opinion, what are some advantages &amp; disadvantages of your job?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]What is your salary range? Benefits? Are you paid over time?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]How much vacation time per year?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Are promotions possible, and how long before promotion can be expected[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Are you required to travel on the job?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Are there any physical requirements?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]What type of high school courses would be helpful for this career?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]What university did you get your degree from? How long did it take?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Why did you choose _________ engineering?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Do you enjoy your career?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Does where you live affect this career?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Any advice for a high school student thinking about pursuing this career?[/SIZE]


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 27, 2017)

Tyler Porter said:


> Hello my name is Tyler, I am a sophomore in Highschool and I need to answer a few interview questions for my Principles of Engineering class. If you are not comfortable with the first question please do not answer it.
> 
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]Name, title, contact info (work phone &amp; email, company name, location, job title) - [/SIZE][SIZE= 11pt]Everyone calls me Dex. I work for a large international consulting firm in Auckland New Zealand.[/SIZE]
> ...


Answers above in Red.


----------

